# Decisions, Decisions .....



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I was just wondering if anybody has been in the same situation as me and could offer some words of advice.

After ttc#2 for over a year, I decided to self-fund private tests [I'm in my late 30's and emotionally, just couldn't wait any longer] so far these have revealed nothing wrong. My consultant has suggested Clomid and IUI [Clomid because my cycles can vary from 28 to 39 days long]. However, our funds are fairly limited so we are not sure whether to just keep trying or to use some savings in our quest for a sibling for our DS.

I know we are very lucky that we have the option but its still difficult to part with the money, however desperately we want to expand our family.

Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Bubblicious,

The NHS will fund Clomid if you already have a child but even privately this would not be too expensive. IUI costs around £1500.00 per cycle. 

We have been trying to conceive number 2 for over 4 years and you can probably see from my signature that unfortunately we have been unsuccessful even though we have spent £15,000.00 on fertility treatment (borrowed from parents but paying back monthly). However, I don't regret the money spent as I can look back with no regrets but I still    that we will acheive a natural miracle!

Good luck with whatever you decide.

mary x


----------

